# Iphone tips



## madwoman (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are some simple things I've learned about iphones:

You can uncover any email logged into. 

go to: settings>safari>Databases this will list all google, twitter yahoo, even gives user name.

Turn on location services. 

Open a picture any that you question where it was taken. Open photos reduce to camera roll, (shows all pics in your album) select places. It will show google maps, and pinpoint where all the pics where taken.

Don't forget paste and copy. go to notes open a page hold your finger down, touch paste. you may uncover passwords that had to be copied twice. User names of people he surfed. 

If they erase their history, it doesn't mean you cant open their email go to the email provider, like yahoo, click on email, if they don't log out or erase hard files through settings, you can still get in.



Anyone else with tips please post.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

madwoman said:


> go to: settings>safari>Databases this will list all google, twitter yahoo, even gives user name.


strange i dont see "databases" as an option (I have a 3gs)


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Should say "Website Data".


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

HerToo said:


> Should say "Website Data".


that I know about and will list all of the sites listed (btw, it's under advanced), but I see no user names as indicated by OP


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't see any either.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hmm..I didn`t find "databases" either.

I did check out "web site data" and found a crapload of sites I`ve never been too.

I`m quite sure I`ve never been to oprah.com in my freaking life.

What`s up with that?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Hmm..I didn`t find "databases" either.
> 
> I did check out "web site data" and found a crapload of sites I`ve never been too.
> 
> ...



it shows every site youve visted since you had the phone or have cleared the data. It's possible you clicked a link to an article or an ad and don't recall it being on oprah.com


----------



## lovemybabies (Oct 4, 2011)

are you guys Ipad savy??

I did the webdata stuff on the ipad and found a lot of porn sites on there. I obviously can't get dates because he clears the history automatically but don't think he knows about the web data stuff. All those sites on the list did they have to be typed in or do pop ups get listed too?
I'm MAC stupid so any help would be appreiciated.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lovemybabies said:


> are you guys Ipad savy??
> 
> I did the webdata stuff on the ipad and found a lot of porn sites on there. I obviously can't get dates because he clears the history automatically but don't think he knows about the web data stuff. All those sites on the list did they have to be typed in or do pop ups get listed too?
> I'm MAC stupid so any help would be appreiciated.


Pop ups would be listed as well but you generally don't get porn pop ups unless you're on a porn site
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> it shows every site youve visted since you had the phone or have cleared the data. It's possible you clicked a link to an article or an ad and don't recall it being on oprah.com


Yeah could be.
Could be my daughter too come to think of it she has iPhone envy and is always sneaking my phone to play with
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemybabies (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw xdating and webdating I believe they were! r these pop ups?


----------



## madwoman (Oct 20, 2011)

mine is a 3 gs his 3g both have database just above clear cookies. Im not finding where you can view history besides once safari is opened. 

go to settings

click on safari 

click on databases it shows email accounts accessed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lovemybabies said:


> I saw xdating and webdating I believe they were! r these pop ups?


it has the amount of data used for the site, what's listed?


----------



## lovemybabies (Oct 4, 2011)

there are tons of porn sites listed so I know he's surfing porn but these 2 webdating sites are what concern me the most. 

Are you asking how much data was used for those 2 specific sites?


----------



## madwoman (Oct 20, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> it has the amount of data used for the site, what's listed?


it shows user name ie [email protected], if you click you can see data amount used.

these arent just the push button email accounts, they are ac****s accessed using safari ( seems to be yhoo and google, also twitter)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lovemybabies said:


> there are tons of porn sites listed so I know he's surfing porn but these 2 webdating sites are what concern me the most.
> 
> Are you asking how much data was used for those 2 specific sites?



yes because if it's a really small amount of data that could indicate a pop up


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what version phone do you have mad?


----------



## madwoman (Oct 20, 2011)

mine is a 3gs, his is just a 3g. They both work the same though.

I hate that I am reduced to this. Why can't he just tell me the truth? 

I deserve to know. Sorry just had a trigger. Went by were he is and there's a strange car there, but whoever was driving it, was not making themselves known. probably nothing, I don't know these people other than in passing. I have no right to scream at the top of my lungs WHO IS DRIVING THE CAR OUTSIDE, I'M NOT LEAVING TILL YOU COME OUT!"

Having a very down day today........ I set out to do some constructive things and here I am stuck on this subject ONCE AGAIN! 

If ya'll knew what I have been through with this man......


----------



## madwoman (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is a link to a picture of where databases is.

http://www.lenashore.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/iphone-databases.jpg


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

3gs, that's the difference. The S.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

my phone doesnt look like that at all
I wonder of the OS update has to do with it


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

iPhone 4S?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

HerToo said:


> iPhone 4S?



no 3s, but I have the latest update installed


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

HerToo said:


> iPhone 4S?



It`s not a 4 and I don`t think it`s a 4s since they`re supposed to have identical graphics/UI.

I don`t have any experience with a 3g or 3gs so I dunno


----------



## madwoman (Oct 20, 2011)

I have version 4.2.1 (8c148a) 

firmware 05.15.04

I updated the firmware when I got the 3gs a year ago, and not since then. So mine could be an older version. In that case I don't want to download the most current I take it.


----------

